# Pressed Powder Palette?!



## brownubian (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Lovlies, I am new and a bit overwhelmed (to say the least) about freelancing so please expect more questions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Anywho, I just did an hours worth of search so please forgive me if I overlooked this.

I anticipate working on a range of skin tones and would like a pre-made pressed powder palette. Any good recs? I was able to find good recs for foundation samples, thanks to you guys on camerareadycosmetics.com

I am trying to slowly build so I am not exactly sure it would be a smart or affordable move for me to buy lots of mac powders when who knows when I will actually use it on a client. Sorry so long - thanks in advance!

ETA: If no one knows of any palettes, could I get some tips on the best color range of individual powders that I would need starting out?! Thanks bunches!


----------



## laceface (Aug 25, 2009)

All you need to buy is some loose translucent & neutral powders. They will set foundation and work with all skin colors and tones. Eventually, it's always nice to have an array of different pressed powders, but you don't *have* to have it so early in your career.


----------



## brownubian (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much...that helps a lot. It also will save me some money!


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with laceface. I carry MUFE's HD Loose Powder and it works on every skintone because it is colorless. I love it!

Here is a good pressed powder palette. I use it a lot on men. I love it, but definitely not necessary right now for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Graftobian Powder Pallette


----------



## brownubian (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_I agree with laceface. I carry MUFE's HD Loose Powder and it works on every skintone because it is colorless. I love it!

Here is a good pressed powder palette. I use it a lot on men. I love it, but definitely not necessary right now for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Graftobian Powder Pallette_

 
Thanks a million for that...it is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Sep 8, 2009)

have you checked out Camera Ready Cosmetics
they have a premade powder foundation palette from graftobian that covers a great range of skin tones.
they also carry another powder foundation palette from yaby.

*edit*
just noticed the post above mine already mentioned the graftobian palette haha jk
i second this =)


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 8, 2009)

I know Yaby cosmetics has a pressed powder palette, I can't tell you more about it, as I have the Graftobian, which I like, but I've heard from some that it's good. It's also sold at Camera Ready Cosmetics and yaby cosmetics, online store


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 8, 2009)

The only powder I carry is MUFE HD powder.

I use liquid foundations and set with a transluscent powder everytime


----------

